# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  01/11/07 - "Epic Battle"

## mark

01/11/07 
Epic Battle

I chose this one because I dont often have battles in my dreams and this one was very exciting for me.


*Epic Battle*

Im in a garden there is a greenhouse in the center of the space. I walk upto the door, look through and see 2 people arguing. One of them throws a punch at the other and they start really kicking off. I walk away and enter into a room.

Some bloke comes upto me and says "I like your hair it looks good for smoking weed" and I look at him speechless and I spot a painting on the wall behind him. The painting is of a half constructed bridge which ends in mid air, the screen is dark and its an ariel view. I ask the bloke who painted this and tell him that I have seen this and it actually happened in real life.

He puts his hand on my shoulder and before I can turn around he teleports us to the place in the painting. I fall through the air and land hard on the ground whilst he floats in the air. Suddenly there is a blinding flash in front of me and an explosion. 

There is a man running towards us firing white energy blast, we run as fast as we can and hide in a derelict building. The blasts keep coming and they pass through the walls leaving holes behind them. I turn into a Super saiyin and dodge the beams at super speed as they pass by me. 

I fly through the now non existent wall and try to throw a kick at the man but he just bats me away and I land on the ground in a crater, I throw my own energy blast at him but he paws it away and I know he is massively stronger then me.

The person I came with, also a super saiyin but at a much higher level, throws a ball of energy to him but he catches it and absorbs it. He tries to fight hand to hand but fails.

Im hiding from the man now and im in a floating conservatory (but without the glass) Someone is leaning against a fountain which is in the center of the room and they press a button which lights up and releases a golden set of scales which I pick up. Another person tells me there are 3 other objects that I need to collect and then place in a temple. Its the only way to kill him.

I collect the next item which is a cup (I cant remember where I got it and I also cant remember where I got the next item or what it is) and im going through a dumping place full of old food to get the last item which is a small vase and I empty a piece of rotten fruit out of it back into the pile of rubbish.

Im at the entrance to the temple which is located in the middle of a grave yard. Im flying over and jumping from the grave stones towards the temple and I see a massive T-Rex coming my way. It is made of Black rock that glows red with heat near its mouth, I know that this thing is the man im running from, I dont know how but he has transformed into the beast.

I hide behind a large grave stone as it passes and then make a run for the temple. It spots me and I can hear it crashing through the grave stones behind me, I jump and leap off a nearby grave and fly into the air just in time to miss its huge jaws snap shut on were I would have been. I notice its head glows more brightly and think it must be angry.

I land in the temple and run up and place the objects into the slots that are available for them, turn around and run towards a small square steel door in the wall. The man (back in human form but still made of black rock) is right behind me and is stretching his hands out to grab me when I fling the door open. Behind the door is a burning furnace which blasts out heat (im behind the steel door so am not in the line of fire)

A voice echoes from the door saying "ahhh! I hoped you would be made of stone" and the rock man melts away. I close the steel door and see my mum and shaun come running in. My hand is really hurting off were I burnt it off the door and I notice my skin is flaking.

Im outside walking down a street getting dragged off my mum, Shaun says "look dad is waiting for us with a motor bike". I laugh at shaun for calling kevin (my step dad) dad.

----------


## bro

Interesting beggining to this one Marky..Haha! "Hair good for smoking weed"..you had me pissing there (nearly  :wink2:  with laughter)...Interesting you noticed such detail in the dream..the painting, that it was a real place..etc..

I really like the fight sequence, It took me two reads to really figure it out but Awesome description Mark...really. I could see myself being infintely afraid of that stone Trex...your attention to detail is showing here too as you saw it's mouth glowing...that's really an interesting thing to remember. 

I like how the dream goes from thoughts about a painting to a temple where you're fighting enemies...in almost a video game like style..Skipping from place to place on a thought.... Once I focused, the action held my attention well. ::D: 

Well done my friend..this seemed like a truly-action-packed dream.

----------


## mark

thanks mate!

I wonder if I could perhaps re phrase some parts so that it makes more sense, do you think that would be a good Idea?

Yeah I can still clearly remember that glowing! dam it was a good sight  :tongue2: 

yeah it seemed to be a very story like dream with a beginning of some sorts (all be it a completely random one lol) all the way through to the ending with my family

----------


## bro

Hmm..No prob. 

To be honest, it could be made a little bit more clear, it was a bit hard to follow all the details at first, but you know, that's your decision because I notice that dreams lose quality when shortened so...eh...now that I think more, hahah, i'd say leave it in it's original form..probably the most accurate anyway :tongue2: ..if people read it they'll read it, regardless of clarity i'd say.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Exciting doesn't do that dream justice.

I don't even know where to start. Hm, the one thing that stays at the forefront of my thoughts is that T-Rex Man. And I'm not sure why, there was so much other stuff going on and my mind goes back to that T-Rex crashing through the tombstones trying to catch you. 

The hair thing was funny, haha. Better watch it, DC's will be trying to harvest and deal your hair.

----------


## mark

> Hmm..No prob. 
> 
> To be honest, it could be made a little bit more clear, it was a bit hard to follow all the details at first, but you know, that's your decision because I notice that dreams lose quality when shortened so...eh...now that I think more, hahah, i'd say leave it in it's original form..probably the most accurate anyway..if people read it they'll read it, regardless of clarity i'd say.



hmm yeah lol I think you are probs right with making it clearer, although its finding the energy to do it lol  ::?:  meh im a little lazy  :tongue2: 






> Exciting doesn't do that dream justice.
> 
> I don't even know where to start. Hm, the one thing that stays at the forefront of my thoughts is that T-Rex Man. And I'm not sure why, there was so much other stuff going on and my mind goes back to that T-Rex crashing through the tombstones trying to catch you. 
> 
> The hair thing was funny, haha. Better watch it, DC's will be trying to harvest and deal your hair.




hey Vex

I believe this is the first comment I have had from you  :smiley:  its nice that you dropped by, thanks.

lol yeah that hair thing was very very random! but it was a great laugh when I read it the next day. That part in the grave yard was great! it was very scary but really exciting at the same time!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Awesome dream, man. I love DBZ-styled fighting in dreams. I've tried to transform into a Super Saiya-Jin before, but how did you know when you transformed? Did you see yourself in third person, or did you just feel the power of a Super Saiya-Jin? I've gotten in to where I could see the golden aura around me, and to where I could expell energy that cracks the floor and walls around me, but I've never been able to look at myself and actually see that I was a Super Saiya-Jin. What made you know that you were one?

----------


## mark

> Awesome dream, man. I love DBZ-styled fighting in dreams. I've tried to transform into a Super Saiya-Jin before, but how did you know when you transformed? Did you see yourself in third person, or did you just feel the power of a Super Saiya-Jin? I've gotten in to where I could see the golden aura around me, and to where I could expell energy that cracks the floor and walls around me, but I've never been able to look at myself and actually see that I was a Super Saiya-Jin. What made you know that you were one?



Yeah I was viewing from a 3rd person it was the same when I was dodging the beams, it was a incredible sight, really strange to see my self glowing like that!

but it would be different if it was lucid, like your one with the old man, I would love to experience the powering up thing. It wasnt like that in my dream it just happened easily like they do in the later shows

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> but it would be different if it was lucid, like your one with the old man, I would love to experience the powering up thing.



Ah, man, that's one of my favorite things to do. That time when fighting the old man was the first time I ever did it slowly. It's the dopest feeling.  ::evil::

----------

